# Best Test Kit?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now I'm using API's testing strips (I believe there were 22 in a bottle). It's an easy method, all you do is dip the strips in the water and wait a minute and it'll tell you if your levels are high.

But I'm on my last few strips right now, and I'm curious on what kind of kits you guys have. Are there kits where you don't have to continously rebuy them when you run out? I was looking at API's Master Kit, not sure how that works - can anyone elaborate on the procedure?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Right now I'm using API's testing strips (I believe there were 22 in a bottle). It's an easy method, all you do is dip the strips in the water and wait a minute and it'll tell you if your levels are high.
> 
> But I'm on my last few strips right now, and I'm curious on what kind of kits you guys have. Are there kits where you don't have to continously rebuy them when you run out? I was looking at API's Master Kit, not sure how that works - can anyone elaborate on the procedure?


I'm sure alot of people on the forum will tell you that liquid test kits are much better, especially the master test kits.
Definately a must have IMO, everthing you need to know will be included with it.


----------



## spartacus101 (Oct 28, 2008)

From what Ive heard, the strips are inacurate







. I have been using API's (fresh water) Master kit. Works great







!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

The API Master Kit is only like $20 right? Because I was at PJ's Pet Shop, and I saw something similar to that and it was nearly $120!

//edit - does AP Master Kit only test ammonia, nitrate, nitrate and ph? Or does it also test GH and KH?


----------



## spartacus101 (Oct 28, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> The API Master Kit is only like $20 right? Because I was at PJ's Pet Shop, and I saw something similar to that and it was nearly $120!
> 
> //edit - does AP Master Kit only test ammonia, nitrate, nitrate and ph? Or does it also test GH and KH?


 Wow, $20....I paid $33 at Petco. For $120, you are probably paying for both salt and fresh water testing. .....and no, does not test GH and KH.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone recommend any testing kits that test KH and GH? My levels are pretty high right now, and I'm slowly removing the water from my aquarium and adding distil water so I want to keep track on how it's doing.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

dont think gH and kH matters much. the main ones are nirates nitrites ammonia an pH


----------

